# Spanish rock (stricly no salsa!!)



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend me any good local rock or indie bands from Spain. I moved here nearly 9 months ago and still haven't bounced on any Spanish rock band that caught my attention or that was heavily promoted. Barcelona and Madrid got a lot of concerts (on top of my head we've had Muse, Marilyn Manson, Tokio Hotel, AC/DC, Rammstein, Marillion, Blood Red Shoes, and many more) but it seems there's no local bands that are doing well unless we talk about more traditional Spanish music. If acts such as Muse, AC/DC or Rammstein are selling out concert halls here, it'd be very odd no local bands in this style would be around. I did see some local bands perform but the crowd was a 100 people maximum, none of them had a record deal and they mainly performed locally without being well known in other areas of Spain (let alone abroad). When chatting over the internet with a friend back in Holland he said he associates Spanish music only with Julio Iglesias and similar stuff 


Does anyone know some quality Spanish bands in the rock-metal-indie rock-new wave-prog rock umbrella?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Haven't really got my finger on the pulse of music in Spain, but I do have 3 friends who play in bands. I don't think it's really what you're looking for, but here goes...

I know Steve and Robin who are both English. The band is called the Cold Hearts and they play bluegrass!
Los Cold Hearts on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I know Armando who's the drummer. The band is called Ñaco Goñi and the Bluescavidas. They play blues and have "gigs" all over Spain and are quite well known in their circle.
Bienvenido a la web de Ñaco goñi, esta es la web oficial de Ñaco goñi, los enlaces de arriba no son de la web oficial de Ñaco goñi.

As for Spanish Spanish there are lots, but I don't know too much about it. I like Oreja de Van Gogh, El Canto Del Loco, Estopa but is probably too "pop" for many. Then there are classics like Los Secretos...


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

gerrit said:


> I was wondering if anyone can recommend me any good local rock or indie bands from Spain. I moved here nearly 9 months ago and still haven't bounced on any Spanish rock band that caught my attention or that was heavily promoted. Barcelona and Madrid got a lot of concerts (on top of my head we've had Muse, Marilyn Manson, Tokio Hotel, AC/DC, Rammstein, Marillion, Blood Red Shoes, and many more) but it seems there's no local bands that are doing well unless we talk about more traditional Spanish music. If acts such as Muse, AC/DC or Rammstein are selling out concert halls here, it'd be very odd no local bands in this style would be around. I did see some local bands perform but the crowd was a 100 people maximum, none of them had a record deal and they mainly performed locally without being well known in other areas of Spain (let alone abroad). When chatting over the internet with a friend back in Holland he said he associates Spanish music only with Julio Iglesias and similar stuff
> 
> 
> Does anyone know some quality Spanish bands in the rock-metal-indie rock-new wave-prog rock umbrella?



If you want a reference for your friend, point him in the "Heroes Del Silencio" direction for music, but their last tour was 2007. They were, in my opinion, a very unique sound and quite excellent musicians. Bit like Celtas Cortos, though they are more celtic rock and folk than out and out rock - Pantera, Molly Hatchet, Metallica and the like.

Baron Rojo, Rosendo and La Frontera are still going I think if you're looking for gigs.

Good luck,
Xose


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Mago de Oz came here last year and played a fun concert in the plaza. 


And Bilbao is "cojonudo" for rock. I lived in Santander last year and it was mostly "chumba chumba" bumping - you know, the bologna that all my students like.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm - In what language?

Rosendo, Alaska, Dover, Vargas Blues Band ---- THERE ARE LOADS - but as most sing in Spanish they get less airtime. We have a bar locally they has a "jam" session every Friday - Some real talent - But being a waiter (whatever) pays better!


----------

